# Merkwürdiges bei PCMCIA WLAN UND Kabelnetzwerk

## rblock

Hallo,

ich habe hier an meinem Notebook eine onboard Intel Ethernet Karte und gleichzeitig eine IBM (Lucent) WLAN PCMCIA Karte. Nun habe ich alle möglichen Seiten schon angesehen und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen.

dmesg zeigt mir folgendes:

```
orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=f5876800)

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

eth1: Station identity 001f:0001:0006:0010

eth1: Looks like a Lucent/Agere firmware version 6.16

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:02:2D:2E:D5:0F

eth1: Station name "HERMES I"

eth1: ready

eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x013f

eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

Sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?

lsmod zeigt dieses:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              7048  1

orinoco                39308  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  7552  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

radeon                123044  2

ds                     14084  5 orinoco_cs

ipv6                  234244  12

eepro100               25484  0

yenta_socket           18176  2

pcmcia_core            58820  3 orinoco_cs,ds,yenta_socket

...
```

Sieht auch gut aus, oder?

ifconfig -a zeigt folgendes:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:59:CD:A6:E8

          inet addr:192.168.0.13  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2d0:59ff:fecd:a6e8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3188 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6421 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2578676 (2.4 Mb)  TX bytes:571806 (558.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:2D:2E:D5:0F

          inet addr:192.168.0.14  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::202:2dff:fe2e:d50f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:10 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0x100
```

eth1 ist dabei die PCMCIA WLAN Karte und es wird immer besser, oder?

Nein, das ist alles Mist!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich kann beide Adressen anpingen, aber wenn ich das Netzkabel ziehe und dann ein Ping vom Desktop aus mache, ist keine der beiden IP-Adressen erreichbar! Obwohl laut ifconfig die Adressen an verschiedene Karten gebunden sind, sind beide in Wirklichkeit an die Onboardkarte gebunden.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Da fällt mir auf, wenn ich von Hand ein "net.eth1 restart" ausführe, kommt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d # ./net.eth1 restart
> 
>  * Bringing eth1 down...
> 
>  *   Removing inet6 addresses
> ...

 

Kann mir jemand das erklären?  :Confused: 

Verwirrte Grüße

----------

## jay

Du musst den gateway (192.168.0.250) in /etc/conf.d/net auch an das entperchende interface binden, also  z.b. gateway="eth1/192.168.0.250" sonst kommst nach Ziehen des Netzkabels nicht mehr raus, da der Rechner sonst versucht über eth0 zu gehen....

----------

## hecatomb

Hmm, mir fällt da nur auf, dass auf dem Interface kein einziges Packet gesendet und empfangen wurde aber dafür Errors!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eth1
> 
> ...

 

Oder war das ifconfig direkt nach dem restart von eth1? Aber die 10 Fehler sind trotzdem merkwürdig!

Tauchen im syslog ungewöhnliche Sachen auf?

Kannst du die IP's vom Laptop aus anpingen (also sich selbst)?

```
ping -c1 192.168.0.13

ping -c1 192.168.0.14
```

----------

## rblock

Zuerst zu jay: Das habe ich selbstverständlich gemacht, aber nicht so wie Du geschrieben hast, denn das ist die alte Syntax.  :Wink: 

Neu sieht das so aus:

```
routes_eth0=(

        "default gw 192.168.0.250"

)

routes_eth1=(

        "default gw 192.168.0.250"

)
```

Und zu hecatomb: Ich kann beide Adressen von meinem Desktop aus anpingen und auch lokal. In beiden Fällen wird ein Paketverlust von 0 angegeben.  :Sad: 

Pingende Grüße

----------

## hecatomb

 *Quote:*   

> ... sind beide in Wirklichkeit an die Onboardkarte gebunden.

 

Jedes System das ein anderes erreichen will muss zuerst die IP in eine MAC-Adresse auflösen.

```
arp -n
```

Wenn du das auf deinem Desktop ausführst solltest du sehen welche Karte (MAC) er anspricht.

Möglicherweise hilft es auch weiter die Route mal zu verfolgen (eigentlich Quatsch im selben subnetz  :Wink: ).

```
traceroute <ip>
```

----------

## jay

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Zuerst zu jay: Das habe ich selbstverständlich gemacht, aber nicht so wie Du geschrieben hast, denn das ist die alte Syntax. 
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Tip, hatte hier noch das alte config file von einer 1.1 LiveCD.

Verständnisfrage: In dem Moment, wo Du das Kabel ziehst, kommst Du über das wlan noch raus, oder ist es dann auch tot? Ändert sich an Deiner Situtation etwas wenn, du mal "ifconfig eth0 down" oder "/etc/init.d/net.eth0" stop ausführst?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

ich hatte das auch mal. MIT net.eth0 (=kabel) lief auch net.wlan0 perfekt. rausgezogen und nach kurzer zeit war die verbindung weg. -> daraufhin hab ich mir eine karte mit nativen Linuxtreibern gekauft -> aber das hast du eh schon....

```
SIOCADDRT: File exists [ !! ]
```

hatte ich bei der neuen karte dann auch mal -> hat sich durch einen reboot gelöst (hab module kompiliert und dann kam diese meldung)

hth,

ciao

----------

## hecatomb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> SIOCADDRT: File exists [ !! ]
> ```
> ...

 

"route add": Kommando schlägt fehl, da es die Route schon gibt.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich hatte am Notebook ähnliche Probleme. 

Ich meine es hätte daran gelegen, das beide im gleichen Subnetz waren. 

Probier dochmal dem einen 192.168.0.13 und dem anderen 192.168.1.13 zu geben. Das hat bei mir die Probleme gelöst.

----------

## firefly

Hi,

hmm wiso willst du , wenn die wlan karte läuft , auch das die onboard netzwerkkarte aktiv ist ??

Ich hab die selbe konstelation wie du, nur das Ich entweder die wlan oder die onboard netzwerk karte verwende.(beide haben die selbe IP)

Deshalb habe ich den pcmcia teil so konfiguriert, das wenn  ich die wlan karte einstecke, das dann das onboard-nic mit /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop deaktiviert wird. Und beim entfernen wird die onboard netzwerkkarte wieder aktiviert.

Dadurch habe ich keine probleme mit der default route.

wenn du beides gleichzeitig aktiv habenn willst geht das mit der default route nicht mehr

für beide devices, da sie ja nur einmal und nur für ein device (soweit ich weis) gesetzt werden kann/darf.

Gruß

Firefly

----------

## rblock

Hallo,

tut mir Leid , wenn ich erst jetzt zum Antworten komme, aber vorher hatte ich leider keine Zeit.  :Embarassed: 

Also ich habe Eure Vorschläge ausprobiert, aber wenn ich die IP ändere, funktioniert es nicht. Und wenn ich das Kabel vor dem Hochfahren ziehe, geht fast gar nichts mehr.  :Sad: 

Einmal dauert es ewig bis KDE gestartet ist und dann geht nicht mehr viel. So startet z.B. das Kontrollzentrum in weniger als Zeitlupentempo. Dann meldet KAlarm dass die Erinnerungen nicht eingeschaltet werden konnten. Und ntp-client funktioniert erst recht nicht.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Verzweifelte Grüße

----------

## marder7

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deshalb habe ich den pcmcia teil so konfiguriert, das wenn  ich die wlan karte einstecke, das dann das onboard-nic mit /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop deaktiviert wird. Und beim entfernen wird die onboard netzwerkkarte wieder aktiviert.
> 
> Dadurch habe ich keine probleme mit der default route.
> ...

 

Hallo Firefly, das habe ich bei mir auch probiert, aber es klappt nicht automatisch. Wie hast du das Problem gelöst, dass in /etc/conf.d/net das Gateway zuerst an eth0 und dann an wlan0 gebunden wird?

Komischerweise klappt's bei mir wenn ich nach dem Einstecken der WLAN-Karte (Netgear MA401) manuell 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 
```

 ausführe. Aber ich habe das Skript net.wlan0 gehackt, das heißt, ich überschreibe die Datei /etc/conf.d/net mit anderem Gateway-Eintrag.

Gruß M.

----------

